# Fakes, aber wie...



## tommuhh (4. November 2005)

Tja Tach estmal an alle die dies lesen....

hab mal folgende fragen bin grade dabei ein paar fakes zu erstellen, auf den ersten blick sieht man es natürlich sosfort das ich da im bild bin, aber wie erstell ich ein perfektes fake bild  

hoffe ihr könnt mir tipps geben, habe schoneinmal einen versuch angehängt

ciaociao  

das erste bin ich und das zweite ist das original


----------



## Leola13 (4. November 2005)

Hai,

bei deinem Beispiel passen die Perspektiven nicht. Auf dem Ursprungsbild schaut der Typ nach rechts, bei dem gefaktem Bild nach links.
Das eingefügte Bild hat helle Stellen vom Blitz und die Farbe passt nicht.

=> Das eingefügte Bild *muss* besser zum Ausgangsbild passen.
Die Farbe kannst du, ab CS, über die Funktion anpassen (oder so, weiss ich aus dem Kopf nicht  :-( ) angleichen.

Ansonsten ist das viel Fummelarbeit.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Lichtpilger (4. November 2005)

Hullo,
was mir spontan einfällt wäre das du:

1. Dein Gesicht erstmal horizontal spiegelst, das du in die andre richtung guckst.

2. Dein Gesicht etwas dunkler machst (evtl ein dunkles Braun) leicht darüber legen.

Wenn dein Gesicht auf einer extra ebene hast über dem anderen, mit einem Radiergummi der eine weiche Kante hat die ränder abfahren.

mehr kommt mir grad auch nit dazu *g

Grüße,
Lichtpilger

*edit* Ach ja, sowas kommt meiner meinung immer ganz gut wenn du die Original Haare über dein Gesicht bekommst


----------



## tommuhh (4. November 2005)

:O

und wie soll ich das bitte machen mit den haaren
mfg tommuhh


----------



## Lichtpilger (4. November 2005)

Hullo,
ich würde das Original stark vergrößern, dann das Gesicht des bärtigen an der Stirn versuchen so genau wie möglich auszuschneiden.
Ich würde auch versuchen mit 3 Ebenen zu arbeiten,

1.Ebene Original.
2.Ebene Du selber.
3.Ebene Original.

eben weil der untere teil des Gesichts nicht so genau ausgeschnitten werden darf, wegen der weichen übergänge in dein Gesicht.

Wenn du beide Dateien, dein Kopf (noch unberührt) und den bärtigen hier uploaden könntest würde ich gerne mein Glück versuchen 
Am besten beide in Originalgröße.


Ansonsten viel Glück dir 
Lichtpilger


----------



## tommuhh (4. November 2005)

jo biddesehr

hoffe hab das richtige oben^^


----------



## Cedric May (4. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Hab das gerade mal mit zwei Bildern versucht.  

Grundlage - Gesicht - "Fake"


----------



## tommuhh (4. November 2005)

hi

man du hast es ja drauf hast du vll eine sehr genaue beschreibung dafür  
,
danke mfg tommu hh


----------



## Cedric May (4. November 2005)

Ich könnte dir die .psd- Datei schicken, wenn du magst. Aber für eine detailierte Beschreibung mit Bildern & Co. habe ich heute leider keine Zeit mehr. Sorry.

Wie gesagt, kann ich dir die .psd-Datei per E-Mail oder Instant-Messenger (ICQ & Co.) schicken.

MfG
Cedric


----------



## Cedric May (4. November 2005)

Also, die .psd-Datei findest du hier zum download: PSD  *(12,7MB)*
_Solltest du weiterhin Probleme damit haben, kann ich gerne weiterhelfen._


----------



## Lichtpilger (4. November 2005)

Hullo,
nun hab ich mal probiert was ich so hinbekomme 

Wie man sieht hab ich au nit viel erfahrung damit.

Ich habe diese 3 Ebenen benutzt.
Wie gesagt,
erst dein Gesicht über die erste gelegt wie es ungefähr hinkommt.
Die Grundebene mit dem bärtigen kopiert und ganz nach oben gelegt.
Nun mit einem Radiergummi der eine weiche Kante hat das Gesicht grob ausgeschnitten
(das Originalgesicht der 3. ebene entfernt).
Da dein Gesicht nun zu sehen ist hab ich die 2. Ebene angewählt und die Größe sowie den Farbton mit BILD->ANPASSEN->FARBOTN/SÄTTIGUNG angepasst.

Mit dem Radiergummi und verschiedenste durchmesser von dem bissi an dem Gesicht rumgespielt.

Im gesamten isses wirklich nur ne fitzelarbeit der ich au nit wirklich gewachsen bin *gg

Es gibt bestimmt noch weitere und wahrscheinlich auch effektivere Techniken um das besser zu bewerkstelligen, aber evtl isses ja ein ansatz für dich 

Grüße
Lichtpilger


----------



## tommuhh (4. November 2005)

n@bernd!

viiiiiieeeeeln dank schonmal für die tipps, werde es gleich mal ausprobieren, 
lichtpilger, klasse wie du das hinbekommen hast

danke 

mfg tommu hh

Cedric May  melde mich evtl. bei fragen an dich


----------



## nautiLus` (4. November 2005)

Wie macht man denn so eine "Maske zur Verstärkung des Kontrastes vom haar" wie Lichtpilger das im PSD getan hat?

@nächsten post: sorry, meinte ich eh


----------



## Cedric May (4. November 2005)

Tja.. das hat Lichtpilger zwar im Prinzip auch getan, aber halt nicht in der PSD, weil ich das war^^

Zur Erstellung muss man eigentlich nur das eigentliche Bild dublizieren und das Gesicht entfernen (durch Freistellen). Die Haare müssen dabei alle erhalten bleiben. Somit dient diese Ebene als Maske, durch die man das einzumontierende Gesicht sehen kann.


----------

